

NASA's Astronomy Picture of the Day - Auguste
http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html

======
mwilcox
For those of you on Android there's a great app that will update your
background with each new day's photo:
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.blork.anpod&fe...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.blork.anpod&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5ibG9yay5hbnBvZCJd)

